# Mental Toughness Class



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

If you can roll in the pool, but not on the river, this class is for you! The class is designed for kayakers who have basic paddling skills and can roll in the pool, but have difficulty translating their skills to the river. The class has proven successful in helping participants make the transition to more difficult moving water, develop a combat roll, and boost confidence on Class III whitewater. 

Only 4 spaces left! Sign up today for the Mental Toughness Class.


----------

